# Plasma cutter



## nwmo_aggie (Nov 30, 2019)

Not really sure where this fits, but has anyone here actually tried one of the $300 Cut-50 off Amazon, Ebay or Home Depot sites?

not something I’d use everyday, not even every month, but would be handy occasionally if they actually work.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 30, 2019)

I have an Everlast which is a China built setup. It's a 60 amp machine and does fine. I've cut 3/4" plate without trouble with it. I paid maybe $1000 for it, have had it quite a few years though.


----------



## catbuster (Nov 30, 2019)

I have Hypertherm Powermax 45 (service truck), 65 & 1000 (shop) units and have used both Miller Spectrum (625 & 375) units as well as the Lincoln Tomahawk and Thermal Dynamics (ESAB owned) machines.

Hypertherm is tits, Miller is a close second. Thermal Dynamics makes a solid machine and the Lincoln stuff is disappointing after using the Hypertherm machines. I have no idea how the Chinese built units are, other than to say there are a lot of very happy Everlast owners out there, I just generally don’t see them in industrial uses.

I would rather buy a used machine with good support than a new machine I can’t get parts or service for. That said, a plasma cutter is an invaluable tool if you cut stuff other than steel. I’ve cut watermelon just to prove the point that if it’s a conductive material the machine will cut it.


----------



## Skeans (Nov 30, 2019)

@catbuster
Would you consider my use industrial?





This was all cut with an Everlast 80 amp machine, it’s not a hypertherm but has worked very well we’ve cut up 1 3/8” plate it’s slow and is cheaper if you have the air.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catbuster (Dec 1, 2019)

@Skeans

No, and to be honest I don’t really consider what use they get in shop industrial use doing repair and maintenance on equipment. A hot supper running up on the duty cycle for 30 hours in a fab shop working 6 12s is more in the “industrial” term I was thinking.


----------



## ATH (Dec 1, 2019)

catbuster said:


> ... That said, a plasma cutter is an invaluable tool if you cut stuff other than steel. I’ve cut watermelon just to prove the point that if it’s a conductive material the machine will cut it.


I've wanted a plasma cutter for a long time. Now I NEED a plasma cutter! Thanks for the tip,


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Dec 3, 2019)

I hate to bring this up, but have had great results from the China stuff. I have yet to be disappointed with finding parts. Just hunt around Lincolns stuff and you will find it. Thanks


----------

